# Conical to Ball Seat washer/adapters.............safe?



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

i have a set of adapters made by motorsport tech http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the mercedes wheels are ball seat and the lug nuts are conical so they gave me some washers that accept the conical lug nuts and on the face side are ball seat shaped

does anyone see a problem using these?


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: Conical to Ball Seat washer/adapters.............safe? (VR)*

i can take pictures if nobody knows what i am talking about


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Conical to Ball Seat washer/adapters.............safe? (VR)*

Should be perfectly fine. Like always, just make sure there are enough threads in the hub and properly torqued.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: Conical to Ball Seat washer/adapters.............safe? (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_Should be perfectly fine. Like always, just make sure there are enough threads in the hub and properly torqued.

what is the number, 7?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Conical to Ball Seat washer/adapters.............safe? (VR)*

7 minimum.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: Conical to Ball Seat washer/adapters.............safe? (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_7 minimum.

ok, i'll cross my fingers, once i get the adapters i'll test fit them to the wheels first. I'm really hoping they are ok, otherwise this will be the second time ive had to send them back


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Conical to Ball Seat washer/adapters.............safe? (VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR* »_i have a set of adapters made by motorsport tech http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the mercedes wheels are ball seat and the lug nuts are conical so they gave me some washers that accept the conical lug nuts and on the face side are ball seat shaped

does anyone see a problem using these?

Did they provide lug nuts with your adapters? Or did you pay extra for the lug nuts?


----------

